# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  tile adhesive over WP membrane

## VVV

as I understand it is not just a regular cement adhesive?
which one (not premixed) to use from Bunnings?
Dunlop Resaflex, Davco Ultraflex?
WP will be Davco (or Crommelin looks like better value for money?)... 
For non-waterproofed I'll be using a regular Davco Ceramacrete..
Thanks

----------


## OBBob

I recall checking fairly carefully but I'm sitting in a plane and can't recall what I ended up with last time. Perhaps give Crommelin a call, they are very helpful.

----------


## Petervm

If you are restricting yourself to buying the glue from Bunnings, Davco Powder Mastic would be a far better product than Ceramacrete to use, especially if you are laying a porcelain based tile, in fact don't use Ceramacrete for a porcelain based tile unless you add Davelastic to the mix. 
Each tile glue manufacture will only guarantee that their glue will adhere to their own waterproofing products, but Davco Powder Mastic should adhere fine to Crommelin acrylic based waterproofing, such as their "Shower Waterproofing Membrane".

----------


## VVV

according to Crommelin  Can be tiled over with any good quality cement based tile adhesive

----------


## Petervm

> according to Crommelin  Can be tiled over with any good quality cement based tile adhesive

  I'm tiler with over 30 years experience, I wish I could buy a "good quality cement based tile adhesive" for $14.95 per 20kg bag, but the cheapest "good quality"  I know of starts around $27 for trade price + the required primer. Davco SMP Evo is a great glue, I've seen it at bunnings before, but it's not listed on their website. 
Also the majority of tile glues on the market are cement based, Cheap cement based glues don't usually stick well to low absorption ceramic tiles & porcelain tiles. 
A PDF of the majority of tile glues available - http://www.infotile.com/pdfFile/advi...2201413859.pdf

----------


## VVV

> I'm tiler with over 30 years experience, I wish I could buy a "good quality cement based tile adhesive" for $14.95 per 20kg bag, but the cheapest "good quality"  I know of starts around $27 for trade price + the required primer. Davco SMP Evo is a great glue, I've seen it at bunnings before, but it's not listed on their website. 
> Also the majority of tile glues on the market are cement based, Cheap cement based glues don't usually stick well to low absorption ceramic tiles & porcelain tiles. 
> A PDF of the majority of tile glues available - http://www.infotile.com/pdfFile/advi...2201413859.pdf

   nonono. for WPed surfaces  I'm, asking about Dunlop Resaflex or Davco Ultraflex. They are in the same range, $40

----------


## phild01

You are better off going to a tile shop, they usually stock the good adhesives like SE-7, Powdermastic etc at better pricing than Bunnings.

----------


## VVV

yeah. I'll have a look around
Bunnings is almost across the road and open till 9pm hence asking..

----------


## VVV

Bought today:
Dunlop Express Wet Area Waterproofing + Dunlop Express Tape (tiling after 4 hours, but Dunlop support said it's still better to wait 24 hours)
Dunlop Trade Resaflex for tiling over WP (as recommended by Dunlop)
Davco SMP Evo for Villaboards and concrete (as recommended by Petervm))) 
Will give another day (3.5 days total with 20-25C) to screed (Lanko 173) to dry out and start WPing..

----------


## METRIX

> . Davco SMP Evo is a great glue,

  Agree with that.

----------


## VVV

have tiled shower walls. now thinking about mosaic floor in the shower.
going to use SMP Evo (cos it's white and I've already bought it) and Davco tech suggested to add Davelastic to SMP Evo and to use Sanitized Colourgrout as finish ... 
Can I use SMP as is and add Davco 4 In 1 Grout Additive into grout to increase water resistance? Or better to use grout sealant on top of the grout?

----------


## OBBob

> ...  mosaic floor in the shower.

  eek ... all that grout.

----------


## VVV

> eek ... all that grout.

   yeah.. life is not easy LOL
--------- 
actually, I like Dunlop grout more.
Is mixing Dunlop grout with Dunlop Primer And Additive will increase water resistance?  Or just to use Dunlop Grout Sealer?
.

----------


## VVV

> Agree with that.

  wow! finished Dunlop and started SMP today.. It's like night and day! This glue is soooo good!
Thanks guys.

----------


## VVV

ha-ha. went to Bunnings late at night yesterday to get one more bag of adhesive (any) and spotted SMP Evo on a shelf which is not listed on their website (or I can't find it).
$40! :Eek: 
Took it to exit and showed price from a tile shop which is $30 so paid $27
I love bunnings  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

...and when there are no tile shops it will be $50!

----------


## VVV

whatever...  :Pipe1:  
- it's close
- it's open till 9pm (I'm doing reno after my main job)
- it's open on public holidays 
- it has (almost) everything I need
- no sales people bugging me with offers
- easy to return/exchange stuff 
the first 3 are unbeatable

----------

